# 04 250 gas dual battery install



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

well i finally got around to it. after a lot of research i came up with nothing but an expensive P.I.T.A. kit. so i decided to do it myself. I didnt use an isolator or upgrade my alternator as i was advised from my dad (ASE mechanic) the extra battery wouldnt put a strain on the alternator unless it was completely dead. first thing i had to do was remove everything from the battery area. then i had to flatten the battery tray in the rear so the two new batterys could be installed in the other direction. had to remove the vaccum canister and relocate it to my k&n plate. that was the most convienant area to put it. theres a vaccum solenoid that had to be moved also. i also had to extend the starter wire as it was too short to reach either battery. the plow runs fast and doesnt dim the lights now, im very satisfied. well heres the pictures. i still have some buttoning up to do like mounting the batterys and cleaning up some wires, but i had to get my truck running for a meeting today.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

thats a new record!!! 85 views and not one reply!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

all I can say is: WOW.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

RepoMan207;874061 said:


> all I can say is: WOW.


WOW? please elaborate. i posted for criticism! whats a guy gotta do to get some honest opinions around here?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice job getting the batteries to fit.
What amp alternator do you have?
I recommend getting 2 new batteries that are identical or you will run into problems.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

how so? what kinda problems? one is a brand new 1000cca the other is the factory motorcraft 650. the alternator is a 110amp judging by the parts stores websites. thats all they are offering. i thought of upgrading it but two issues arose. first of course was cost! second was, availability!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Here is some critisism. Your wiring routing is sloppy, do not use wire nuts in an automotive application. Why go through all the trouble moving components when you can get a Ford battery tray (diesel) for the drivers side and move the vacuum canister and other components on the drivers side too. Sorry, not the type of work I would post a picture of. I am with Repo Man. WOW.
T.J.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

hah. where do u see wire nuts? im not that stupid buddy. there isnt one wire nut under that hood. why would i buy a 150 dollar battery tray that will take more modification to install than work with what i got? i think what your seeing is crimp caps btw which are crimped on soldered connections. i like your website with the dual battery diagram and all.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

suzuki0702;875372 said:


> hah. where do u see wire nuts? im not that stupid buddy. there isnt one wire nut under that hood. why would i buy a 150 dollar battery tray that will take more modification to install than work with what i got? i think what your seeing is crimp caps btw which are crimped on soldered connections. i like your website with the dual battery diagram and all.


Hey man I tell it like I see it. Looks like you have wire nuts in the area where the wires are just laying over the top of the master cylinder reservoir. Solder, heatshrink, zip ties and wire covering is all I am saying.
T.J.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't see any wire nuts ... But you sure have a mess of wires on your battery going every were..
I hope you plan on tucking them out of the way......
Some times you have to do things in a pinch ($$$$)... 
Maybe you can do up grade when more $$$ is available... 

You want your batteries the same size (amps) & age ...If one is less (amps) it can draw down the other...Giving you less total Amps...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

suzuki0702;874499 said:


> whats a guy gotta do to get some honest opinions around here?


Careful what you wish for.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

they are right those are wire nuts


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

F350plowing;875523 said:


> they are right those are wire nuts


That is what I was referring to. 
T.J.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

suzuki0702;874499 said:


> WOW? please elaborate. i posted for criticism! whats a guy gotta do to get some honest opinions around here?


IMO the wiring is totally disorganized, the routing could have been little more thought out to say the least. There is mis used connectors as well.... Slightly longer cables, split loom tubing, proper connectors & some zip ties together with some planning can really make the job look.....proffesional. Not sure what it is behind those batteries other then the AC condenser but if a mechanic had to get in there for any reason they would have to disconnect all of that rat nest that you call wiring in order to do there thing. Same scenario for a repair that calls for the batteries to be disconnected. You would need a blue print to determine which cable went to what.

As far as the accessory wires, alot can be said for junction terminals. One lead wire feeding up to ten down the line will cut down on the clutter to say the least, as well as help with diagnosing problems later on as they arise.

I can understand not wanting to fork over an additional $150...but I can tell you this, you would be surprised how easy those kits are to install. For all that jerry rigging you did and relocating of components.....you would of been ahead of the game so to speak. Are the batteries even secured the right way?

I think your old man is wrong in telling you that you didn't need to atleast match those batteries, or upgrade the alternator. Sooner rather then later you will have a failing alternator, or batteries if not both. My brother, whom just walked in & is now standing behind me as I type this (which I hate..go away), is not only ASE certified, but is a Ford / Hyundai factory trained tech of 18 years now. He is now shaking his head saying..."silly people"...he kinda looks alot like this right now . Now he looks like this  Amazing what a good smack upside the head will do. 

There ya go, I elaborated & gave my opinion. I hope you didn't take offense to it. Good luck!


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

cretebaby;875499 said:


> Careful what you wish for.


no kidding im gettin it now!



F350plowing;875523 said:


> they are right those are wire nuts


those sir are soldered connections covered by crimpcaps, do you know what those are? basically a wirenut that cant be removed, ill agree heat shrink would have looked more professional.



RepoMan207;875604 said:


> IMO the wiring is totally disorganized, the routing could have been little more thought out to say the least. There is mis used connectors as well.... Slightly longer cables, split loom tubing, proper connectors & some zip ties together with some planning can really make the job look.....proffesional. Not sure what it is behind those batteries other then the AC condenser but if a mechanic had to get in there for any reason they would have to disconnect all of that rat nest that you call wiring in order to do there thing. Same scenario for a repair that calls for the batteries to be disconnected. You would need a blue print to determine which cable went to what.
> 
> As far as the accessory wires, alot can be said for junction terminals. One lead wire feeding up to ten down the line will cut down on the clutter to say the least, as well as help with diagnosing problems later on as they arise.
> 
> ...


no sir i appreciate the honesty! i dont meen to offend your brother as i respect a good mechanic. this was a made to order kinda kit. im on my way as you read to buy another battery of the same kind. tell your brother to quit shaking his head!! lol. if i knew all the answers i wouldnt ask for opinions!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

suzuki0702;875625 said:


> no kidding im gettin it now!
> 
> those sir are soldered connections covered by crimpcaps, do you know what those are? basically a wirenut that cant be removed, ill agree heat shrink would have looked more professional.
> 
> no sir i appreciate the honesty! i dont meen to offend your brother as i respect a good mechanic. this was a made to order kinda kit. im on my way as you read to buy another battery of the same kind. tell your brother to quit shaking his head!! lol. if i knew all the answers i wouldnt ask for opinions!


There is no reasoning with him, after 32 years of dealing with him thats the one thing I know to be true.  But he is always good for that midnight breakdown call.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

suzuki0702;875625 said:


> those sir are soldered connections covered by crimpcaps, do you know what those are? basically a wirenut that cant be removed, ill agree heat shrink would have looked more professional.


yes i know what they are but from that picture the look like wire nuts to me but ill believe you that they are not


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Could you have went with 2 smaller batteries? So they would fit a little better.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

for a first time install i give you credit......now don;t ruin it by saying you EVER did anything like this before or will again....

they are NOT wire nuts....but at least tape all that stuff up so it doesn't hold water. 


your method of fit is well......yours....not for everyone but it works...get 2 same size.....

your mini fuse to wire connection looks very nice.......buy a little split loom and tidy it up....




next time start a thread on "how to" first....get some good ideas...


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

thank you. ive never attempted it before. i could of used smaller batterys but i had just bought the yellow one and its a factory size replacement. from the looks of the picture i still need to wire tie a lot more but it looks a lot cleaner in person =) take my work for it! so now i have two 1000ccas..boy does the plow move nice now! happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

So do you still like it? I just bought a yellow top and not too impressed. Thinking of going with duals on it. And want to wire it just like you have. Not isolator or anything. Any adverse effects doing it this way?


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

maelawncare;887832 said:


> So do you still like it? I just bought a yellow top and not too impressed. Thinking of going with duals on it. And want to wire it just like you have. Not isolator or anything. Any adverse effects doing it this way?


love it..price is right so is the warranty. ive had the autozone batts before, they exchange em no questions asked.. i personally think the isolator is overkill. ive seen numerous vehicles wired with two batts no isolator! 2000cold cranking amps is da shiz guy its utterly amazing lol


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

most of your big rigs you see going down the road use three and four batteries and don't have this isolator device and they turn tens of thousand miles a year and no problem.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Thats exactly what i needed to hear  Im gonna be doing mine this weekend with 2 yellow tops.


----------

